# Probably not news to you, but i saw my first central ohio coyote yesterday



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I know they are out there but had never seen a coyote in columbus (or ohio, lived here on/off since 79) until yesterday. And this was no scrawny california coyote, it looked more like a wolf. Biggest yote ive seen by far. Olentangy behind antrim. We stared at each other for about 10 seconds while i was fumbling for my camera then it just walked away.

Are they fairly common within I-27O?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

JamesT said:


> I know they are out there but had never seen a coyote in columbus (or ohio, lived here on/off since 79) until yesterday. And this was no scrawny california coyote, it looked more like a wolf. Biggest yote ive seen by far. Olentangy behind antrim. We stared at each other for about 10 seconds while i was fumbling for my camera then it just walked away.
> 
> Are they fairly common within I-27O?


Not too long ago my neighbor said she saw one in the big Budweiser field @270/71. I've never seen one after driving around central ohio for the past 10 years for work. I'd say pretty uncommon.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have seen a few on that same exact stretch and a lot over by the morse road area near Indianola. I have heard reports of them being pretty much everywhere around columbus though. As you said too they are some pretty big coyotes, those little dogs they eat must have a lot of nutrients ha


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Never ween one, yet. But, I work in Canal Winchester and when I go outside for my breaks,(early morning) more than once I have heard them after they have caught something. Kind of unsettling to hear them.


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

Seen a family of them in the field between WBNS and the old Post office near downtown


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Was running a ******* in loudonville last night and the yotes were everywhere. By far the most I've ever heard in the same area at the same time. 

Everytime the hound would open on track you would hear the yotes in every direction

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

i've seen yotes about 4-5 diffrent times in hilliard off hayden run road and surrounding areas. and the last one i saw i was at the 270 ramp for u.a exit and at first glace i was like man that sucks someone lost their german shep debateing weather or not i was going to get out and try and see if the dog was friendly to return to its owners and as it crossed the street and got into my light's it was deff a big yote.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes, they are common. There isnt a creek bottom or chunk of woods in this city that doesn't have them now. Getting a glimpse of them is pretty uncommon though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I see them out on the OSU Airport property pretty regularly. Also have seen them dead on 315 and actually saw one dead on the Sawmill/270 overpass about a month ago. They are dead along 33 to Marysville all the time. And I've been shooting them in eastern Ohio for over twenty years. So, I'd say they are all over Ohio.
If I could get Mushi to put the donut box down...maybe we could get out there and put a hurtin' on them!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> I see them out on the OSU Airport property pretty regularly. Also have seen them dead on 315 and actually saw one dead on the Sawmill/270 overpass about a month ago. They are dead along 33 to Marysville all the time. And I've been shooting them in eastern Ohio for over twenty years. So, I'd say they are all over Ohio.
> If I could get Mushi to put the donut box down...maybe we could get out there and put a hurtin' on them!


LOL I saw one the other day while floating the Scioto at the 104 bridge....if only I was outside of city limits...

Muskarp, I'd love to shoot (at) some. Got lots of places here in Franklin Co. to try.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The field behind McDonald's / Red Lobster on Georgesville Road. Every once in a while one will run across the field behind our plant(just off of Georgesville). 

Same area, last year there was a small buck hit over on Alkire Rd. It was all there one day. The next it was almost entirely eaten. The day after that there was nothing left.

Same area again. Coming home from fishing late on night, about 2am. Stopped in the same McD's drive-thru. Heard fire truck sirens, but they sounded funny??? When the sirens stopped, the funny noise continued...pack of 'yotes behind the McD's howling at the sirens.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

austie said:


> i've seen yotes about 4-5 diffrent times in hilliard off hayden run road and surrounding areas. and the last one i saw i was at the 270 ramp for u.a exit and at first glace i was like man that sucks someone lost their german shep debateing weather or not i was going to get out and try and see if the dog was friendly to return to its owners and as it crossed the street and got into my light's it was deff a big yote.


+1 on this...even seen one at the DQ in Hilliard maybe 10yrs ago, it was in that small little patch of grass next to the DQ eating on a piece of matted up road kill, looked pretty scrawny and not to healthy, didnt pay me a whole lot of mind even when I pulled in the lot and got out of the car.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I live just south of Grove City and had 3 come through my yard over a few day stretch a week ago. I've lived here 4 years and that is more than I have seen total previously. It might be the young ones are out running around now.

I know that they are on my property almost every night from the tracks and I hear them almost every night, especially as the pups get older and get very vocal. Just don't see them often.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Couple days ago had what sounded to be two howling at a fire truck from a small patch of woods behind my house in Grove City. Just off Stringtown Rd. Have seen them running down the middle of my street at night. Friends saw two in their neighborhood on Saturday. Pretty common around here


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

In April I saw one in the exact same place you are talking about behind Antrim (probably the same one ). I also see them all the time on West Campus of Ohio State along Lane Ave. 

Up in Cleveland area they have become so prevalent there have been Downtown sittings. I almost hit one on I90 on the east side coming home to visit my parents last thanksgiving in Euclid.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

They are everywhere and Ohio better get a hold of it or they will be so bad, that cattle and any small pet will not be safe. I was hunting in Coshocton Co. when I killed this one. The deer in the truck is what he was chasing. Yes he was chasing this doe down a hauler and as they came closer, I gave the doe several shots not noticing the yote. Boy, he slamed his breaks on and as he started to run, I was reloading and got him on the second shot. Big male yote. You will start seeing them more in the city areas as the years go.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Killed this female yote in Marion Co. while riding snowmobils. Shot her with a 357 mag.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

See them all the time here where I live, about 40 mile south of Columbus. I watched a pair from lunch room window hunt mice at the plant I work at and watched one chase a small white dog across the street in town where I live on the way to work one morning. I just wish they would go for more of the stray cats we have in neighborhood. They are hunting in town more and more mostly in winter if things are hard to find to eat but we see them around the outskirts of town fairly often.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you want to have some fun, go drive through Little Turtle Golf course one evening...it's infested.

Mushi, you gotta give me a shout. We have 1,200 acres of primo yote ground north of Delaware. Farmer knows where the dens are, and wants them ALL DEAD. 
We've shot one, but we really don't know what we're doing, quite honestly.


----------



## hezy (Sep 8, 2011)

I live in Logan County. There is a major population around here. Lot of the farmers used to have farm cats. There are very few left. Coyotes are the only animal I've seen who eat cats.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Farmer knows where the dens are, and wants them ALL DEAD.


To really take care of the issue, finding someone with a &#8220;den&#8221; dog would be the ticket. It&#8217;s usually an airedale that&#8217;s released near the den. It proceeds to kill *every *coyote it encounters, including down in the den. It&#8217;s not for everyone, but its purpose is not sport. I know someone around here that has one, but it&#8217;s too far away. Maybe one of the local sporting goods stores or clubs will know of someone.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

hezy said:


> Coyotes are the only animal I've seen who eat cats.


I didn't think coyotes eat cats. From what I have read (disclaimer - it's been a while since I have researched the topic) they may kill them, but very rarely do they eat them. Cats and coyotes have similar diets so they view cats as competition. Field mice, voles... and so on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m almost certain they eat them. Don&#8217;t suppose it matters much, it&#8217;s still less cats.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

marley.r said:


> I didn't think coyotes eat cats. From what I have read (disclaimer - it's been a while since I have researched the topic) they may kill them, but very rarely do they eat them. Cats and coyotes have similar diets so they view cats as competition. Field mice, voles... and so on.


We're talkin urban yotes.....trash, dead stuff, small dogs, and kitties are on the coyote's menu .....also fawns (always find them torn up here in C-Bus along creeks) and adult deer during winter or when food is scarce.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been seeing quite a few of the animals over the past few years. I have shot one near the city limits of Findlay. During deer gun season I saw 6 coyotes during the week long season. Not a lot but more than you guys are seeing now.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

When i lived in cali, i remember at least twice when there was a night yote kill close to my house. Within days (once it was the very next day) there were "missing cat" flyers posted around the neighborhood. Cant say for sure that they ate them, but im pretty sure they did. I heard "night yote sounding ruckuses" (the ruckus comes after the basic pack howling, and is when i think the kill happens, you can almost hear the killing and feasting going on) way more than 2 times, though. 

In joshua tree, where i spent 3 winters, there were lots of yotes. They had a way of luring dogs of into the desert. Once we found someones dog surrounded by a pack/circle of yotes.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> its still less cats.


We are on the same page on this one, Mike!


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

ive seen them on several occasions here in grove city back in the warehouse area behind walmart distribution.. i worked night shift for 2 years and would be outside on break and see them in walking the tree line that had a small creek next too it.. so i think that they are pretty much everywhere just a hit and miss sighting for most people


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

they've been around n.e. ohio awhile.

very smart critters. far harder than whitetail hunting IMO.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear them all the time at the various reservoirs, there are a ton in licking county. The one that surprised me was one I saw on broad Street between reynoldsburg/new albany road and waggoner. sitting along the weeds just outside the woods.


----------



## mschaff30 (Jul 9, 2010)

They are all over Powell, dead doe found half eaten in a family park inside Olentangy Ridge less than two weeks ago. Ive seen a few while walking my dog at night. Also saw one walking down Wilcox Rd. in Dublin right at the corner of Wilcox and Shier Rings, middle of the day during the work week.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

they are hard on the fawns this time of year. All I have to do is watch the buzzards to find another dead fawn with the haunches eat'n away.

that's just the way it goes. 

I have them around the house here in the last couple years. I get them going with the howler sometimes for fun. Neighbors probably don't appreciate it though.

I've also lip squeaked them in at work in west cleveland. The fellas watchin could'nt believe they were around. LOL they're everywhere

a decent rifle or shotgun with a little callin helps keepin themin there place!


----------



## krankykris (May 5, 2012)

i saw one crapping on the side of 315 in upper arlington last year. he was smoking a cigar and drinking champagne. i think he was taunting me.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Muskarp said:


> I see them out on the OSU Airport property pretty regularly. Also have seen them dead on 315 and actually saw one dead on the Sawmill/270 overpass about a month ago. They are dead along 33 to Marysville all the time. And I've been shooting them in eastern Ohio for over twenty years. So, I'd say they are all over Ohio.
> If I could get Mushi to put the donut box down...maybe we could get out there and put a hurtin' on them!


Whats you favorite caliper/weapon and will 22LR work?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Seen one off of Walcutt Rd tonight right around 6.30, thought that was a bit strange to see them out in the daytime. He was pretty close to the road and didnt seem overly concerned when we pulled over to look at him. He seemed to have pretty descent size and definately looked healthy. I see a occasional groundhog or cat in that area maybe he was trying to sneak himself a meal. The things you see when you dont have your 204


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saw one on Big Walnut Rd. this evening just East of Alum Dam. Kept running up to the edge of the road, then away, then back again...like he was testing me. Dang dogs are everywhere.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

ah. when farmers cut hay or silage you'll see'm within 50-100 yards of the tractor. wait'n for rabbits.mice,ect. to come out. easy meals!

I put a nice 223 bolt rifle together for a friends son when they cut hay. He's nailed at least a dozen maybe more since we've talked.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

lennyzrx said:


> ah. when farmers cut hay or silage you'll see'm within 50-100 yards of the tractor. wait'n for rabbits.mice,ect. to come out. easy meals!
> 
> I put a nice 223 bolt rifle together for a friends son when they cut hay. He's nailed at least a dozen maybe more since we've talked.


That's great you guys are dropping them. Sounds like a nice way to pass the day on the tractor.

Lazy 8- I'd say .223 is my favorite, just because ammo is cheap and always easy to find. Most shots are within 200yds for me. So it has enough power. I have a Ruger m-77v (heavy barrel) in 22-250 as well. But I find it too heavy to lug around all night when I'm trying to close in on a howling suspect with a backpack full of gear, a maxi 2million spot light clipped to it and a Vexilar battery to run it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Whats you favorite caliper/weapon and will 22LR work?


No, it won't. Unless the coyote is in a trap 10' away.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> No, it won't. Unless the coyote is in a trap 10' away.


yep. 22LR won't cut it unless it's to dispose of a trpped one as stated above.

17 REM,204,222,223 are the stating points. even in these you get runners and spinners on poor hits. My hunt'n partner uses a 20 inch Armalite in 308 with handloads of 168 gr. SMK's. they drop on the spot. with no fur damage.

he knows his rifle and load inside out and is like a Timex to 400 yds.

I like takin'em close. with him he just says I'll takem there 250-275 ya think?. I just say....... dang good shot. LOL.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

krankykris said:


> i saw one crapping on the side of 315 in upper arlington last year. he was smoking a cigar and drinking champagne. i think he was taunting me.


awww man dont give away the gov.'s hiding place..


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

I've seen them in fields near Walmart Tuttle all the way to home rd bait store. I ran across a few big ones, before I had no idea how big they actually get. One looked about the size of a German Shepherd.


----------



## Ba$$ma$ter (May 10, 2012)

I saw a coyote as well one day on my way home from work at the intersection of Britton parkway and Hayden Run road near Tuttle. It was massize in size comparable to German shepard.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ba$$ma$ter said:


> I saw a coyote as well one day on my way home from work at the intersection of Britton parkway and Hayden Run road near Tuttle. It was massize in size comparable to German shepard.


Then you saw a big german sheppard. Most coyotes top out around 40 lbs. Of course theres the occasional bigger one, but even a big one wont be nearly as big as most german sheppards.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I caught a 5 pounder at alum on monday. 

//Coyotes fur is more puffy than german shepards though. 

I am not good at yote weights by any means, but I would have guessed the yote I saw was a solid 50 pounds or more. Having said that, I could have been 40 or less....I'm no expert...


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Then you saw a big german sheppard. Most coyotes top out around 40 lbs. Of course there&#8217;s the occasional bigger one, but even a big one won&#8217;t be nearly as big as most german sheppards.


I saw a very big one near the same place in a field as I was turning on the round about near Walmart by some apartments. They get up to 50 lbs which is near the size of an average German Shepard. 
http://www.german-shepherd-lore.com/german-shepherd-growth-chart.html


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

they look big with winter coats. 25 lbs would be average I'd guess for ohio. 40 being a big one! I'm sure a few bigger have been taken in ohio. probably pretty rare though!

there are the oddballs up in Maine and Canada 50+ lb. then theres been a strange mix the last few years with Timber wolf. 70-80 lb.


----------

